
Fireworks leave toxic metals lingering in the air, study finds - sahin-boydas
https://newatlas.com/medical/fireworks-toxic-metals-air-study/
======
_sbrk
Seems like a stretch, as a safety-conscious person would stand back quite a
ways from the lit firework?

Professional aerial displays are likely harmful to no-one.

~~~
haspoken
I don't think its the professionals one needs to worry about.

